# Esteban Carreras Cigars



## HavanaSteve (Apr 30, 2009)

coming from California these cigars are no joke. Making its way to the east coast...and coming to a retail shop near you. Take it from me there are *GREAT. *Here is a little info about their cigars....

10 Anos & Habano line are manufactured for us by Abdel Fernandez in Esteli, Nicaragua. Abdel, once a protege of *Alejandro Robaina* (known as the Godfather of Cuban cigars) partnered up along with *Craig Cunningham* (owner of Esteban Carreras) to create these 2 lines of cigars. The Dias Anos, known for its rich complex flavor & the Habano known for its full bodied profile are a sign of things to come from this super premium boutique cigar company and rising star Abdel Fernandez.

the Connecticut & our 1961 Cameroon are manufactured by La Aurora in Santiago, Dominican Republic. The Connecticut is a smooth mild blend of aged Dominican binder & filler tobacco sporting a smooth golden Ecuador Connecticut wrapper. The 1961 Cameroon has an 8 year old Cameroon wrapper with an Ecuadorian binder and Dominican & Nicaraguan filler tobacco. This masterfully crafted cigar is like no other Cameroon on the market, the use of the Nicargauan filler gives this cigar a smooth peppery flavor while the Ecuadorian binder balances out the cigar with a slight sweet spicy flavor.

website: Esteban Carreras Cigar Co. :..

Contact Patrick at [email protected]

Thanks,
Havana Steve



































http://estebancarreras.com/images/10_.jpg


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I had one of the 10 Anos about a week ago that my friend gifted me in November. That time in the humi did it wonders! It was an amazing smoke. I am sad that it's being discontinued (I think). They are on Famous anyways. If I had the $$$, I'd definately sit on a box or two of them!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Soooo,,,is this cigar just coming out or are they being discontinued,,,not sure from both posts above.


----------



## vanzandt (Apr 29, 2009)

they arent my thing,,:hand: really


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Moved this to "Meet the Manufacturer section". I have smoked the Habano line, it comes in natural and maduro. Anyway I think it is new on the market. It was a very good smoke, I think most guys around here would like it.


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished a box of these. Looking for another. These were quite good, especially for the price (~$30 a box). Though I have been stuck with 3-4 in the box being plugged pretty badly. Great flavor and price though!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

sodomanaz said:


> Just finished a box of these. Looking for another. These were quite good, especially for the price (~$30 a box). Though I have been stuck with 3-4 in the box being plugged pretty badly. Great flavor and price though!


Which box did you have?

I rec'd a couple 10 Anos Maduro several months back, smoked one "fresh", thought it wasn't bad and had potential. This other one is still sleeping. Here is a little something I wrote about it.

"Enjoyed the cigar. The burn was pretty good, lots of smoke, good draw. The cigar opened w/ a pop of spice then mellowed to a smooth sometime creamy smoke w/ cocoa/coffee tones, nice and relaxing. The last third got too leathery (needs aging). I will have another."


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Esteban Carreras started a few years back and have gradually increased their following. Here in Texas last time I heard they were reped by David Brophy great guy. Meet the owner at a shop called Two Brothers Cigar when he passed thru town. Seemed like he was taking a real hands on approach growing his cigar company.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I bought a box of the corojo and love 'em. I do know the regular EC line is discontinued....


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

ashmaster said:


> Which box did you have?
> 
> I rec'd a couple 10 Anos Maduro several months back, smoked one "fresh", thought it wasn't bad and had potential. This other one is still sleeping. Here is a little something I wrote about it.
> 
> "Enjoyed the cigar. The burn was pretty good, lots of smoke, good draw. The cigar opened w/ a pop of spice then mellowed to a smooth sometime creamy smoke w/ cocoa/coffee tones, nice and relaxing. The last third got too leathery (needs aging). I will have another."


The espresso.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

They just did a cigar tasting here for John T's a couple weeks ago.
I saved my 10anos and havent smoked it yet but the Habano natural and maduro I smoked were great. Max the rep. that put it on was a great friendly guy and I had a awesome time....I will be buying more in the future.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

A few boxes of various EC cigars showed up last month at one of my local shops. I bought a couple of the Habano maduro, and they're black pepper bombs. First inch is almost all pepper. I may try the Dias Ano, but at $10/each, I'm not in a hurry to do so.


----------



## ChefPotts (Jul 22, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Soooo,,,is this cigar just coming out or are they being discontinued,,,not sure from both posts above.


No the EC Impresso came out years ago, the bands have changed since and the production has become even better. I've met Craig Cunningham who is the owner and he explained to me how the draw test ever cigar, and just the amount of quality and time they put into their cigars. I have never had a bad EC, I have bought multiple boxes and they truly are some of the best cigars out there. The 10 Anos is my fav, but the Habano, 1961, and Impresso are all fantastic. The Conneticut is great as well, but I prefer more of a full cigar. I highly recommended them.


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

I tried the Connecticut at a local B&M today & thought is was great!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

The only Esteban Carrera smokes I've had were made by Rocky Patel...


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

sodomanaz said:


> Just finished a box of these. Looking for another. These were quite good, especially for the price (~$30 a box). Though I have been stuck with 3-4 in the box being plugged pretty badly. Great flavor and price though!


Can you tell me what place you got @$30 a box?:ask:

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just smoked one of the maduros I found in my humidor. 5 minutes later I chucked it into the Georgia pine trees behind my house if that tells ya anything about it. I looked up some reviews on this as I was about to do an indepth one on it but decided not to as this just wasn't my cup o tea.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

I haven't tried them yet, but I'll add them to my list.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting Connecticut one but pricey at the B&M I was at. $8 for a robusto...

10 Anos....Doesn't "Anos" translate to....hmmm...what was that word... "anus"?


----------

